# Universal CNC fixture



## Fender (Jan 6, 2015)

Hows it going everyone? I am in the process of trying to make a universal CNC fixture to accept any wood working project that might come my way. I have a 4ft x 5ft piece of board I am wanting to run slots the length and width of the board. These top slots will be 3/8 wide that will go half of the board thickness deep to be 3/8. On the underside of the board I am going to put a 1/2 wide slot that will be centered with the 3/8 slot. The purpose of this is to create a lip, so that I can sit a hex nut in the 1/2 depth side to make a self clinching nut to use a threaded stud which will then connect to the clamp or pinning part of the fixture. My question is this. Is there a easy way to center the 3/8 slot and the 1/2 slot so they are in line with one another or as good as can be? Thanks so much in advance I hope this was clearly explained.


----------



## gwilki (May 14, 2014)

I'm not sure that I understand your design. You want to cut a series of 3/8" slots into the top surface of your board. These slots will be 3/8" deep into a 3/4" thick board?? Then on the underside, you want to cut a series of 1/2" slots centered on the top slots. This is where I am confused. When you cut the bottom slots, you will be cutting through the remaining thickness of the board, will you not? Or will these 1/2" slots be shallower than the remaining thickness of the board?

As to cutting them, why not use the the CNC router to do it? Centering the bottom slots on the top would be no problem using the CNC software.

Another thought would be to cut only T slots in the top. You could run your nuts in the slots, without needing any slots cut in from the bottom of the board.


----------

